# Planned RCMP Pay increase "rolled back"



## McG (12 Dec 2008)

Bad news for our friends in the RCMP, and potentially an ominous sign for us in the military:


> Planned Mountie pay increases rolled back
> Updated Fri. Dec. 12 2008 8:31 PM ET
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081212/rcmp_pay_081212/20081212?hub=TopStories


----------



## Highlander60 (12 Dec 2008)

That sure sounds like the "90's all over again, no incentives, no raises for several years. Probably just a matter of time before this hits military pay but I hope not. I think the military pays some pretty good wage rates and I am not complaining, I suppose we all must do our share in hard times, just so "leaders" (read politicians) set the example.


----------



## Marshall (12 Dec 2008)

Sure, right when I am going into CF.:

Does this mean pay could potentially be deducted? or just not increased?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Sure, right when I am going into CF.:
> 
> Does this mean pay could potentially be deducted? or just not increased?



I don't think so it just means that we won't have an increase.


----------



## Marshall (12 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> I don't think so it just means that we won't have an increase.



Ah I hope you are right, I do not think the CF can afford too many cutbacks.


----------



## Greymatters (12 Dec 2008)

Bear in mind that the base rate pay nowadays is better than it was the last time pay was frozen...


----------



## PanaEng (12 Dec 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Bear in mind that the base rate pay nowadays is better than it was the last time pay was frozen...


Not that much better - IMHO


----------



## Infanteer (13 Dec 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Ah I hope you are right, I do not think the CF can afford too many cutbacks.



To pay?  I don't know about that - we are a very well paid military.

If slowing down the pay raises means that we are doing our part of "tightening the belt" in the face of a recession and that we are still able to conduct operations and aquire new kit, then so be it.

This isn't the "foodstamp" Army anymore.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Dec 2008)

I think we did enough belt tightening during economic boom times to make up for purchases now. I can see how regular pay increases would be lessened, however I'd hate to see any of the desperately required equipment fall by the wayside.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> To pay?  I don't know about that - we are a very well paid military.
> 
> If slowing down the pay raises means that we are doing our part of "tightening the belt" in the face of a recession and that we are still able to conduct operations and aquire new kit, then so be it.
> 
> This isn't the "foodstamp" Army anymore.



That is exactly how we became a "Foodstamp" Army fifteen years ago.


----------



## Marshall (13 Dec 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> To pay?  I don't know about that - we are a very well paid military.
> 
> If slowing down the pay raises means that we are doing our part of "tightening the belt" in the face of a recession and that we are still able to conduct operations and aquire new kit, then so be it.
> 
> This isn't the "foodstamp" Army anymore.



I more meant funding to actual CF operations or equipment being cut (with all the hoopla about spending lately) then payroll.


----------



## Greymatters (13 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is exactly how we became a "Foodstamp" Army fifteen years ago.



I disagree - we became a foodstamp army because higher leader never acknowledged that our soldiers at the lower levels were not pond scum but actually highly trained in jobs with a high level of physical work; plus the changes in recruitment policies trying to attract even more intelligent applicants who expected a higher wage; plus they took away most of the subsidies and reduced cost benefits that made living affordable on the former lower pay scales.   

Not to show disrespect to the RCMP, they earn their money, but any of our guys would love to be earning $74,000 a year by their third year...


----------



## McG (13 Dec 2008)

> RCMP labour reps to fight pay increase cutbacks
> Updated Sat. Dec. 13 2008 5:49 PM ET
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081213/rcmp_wages_081213/20081213?hub=Canada


----------



## stukirkpatrick (5 Jan 2009)

The RCMP's SRR now has a public campaign to fight the pay roll-backs.  

They have a website, http://www.callforbackup.ca/ that includes an online petition and discussion forum.


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Jan 2009)

Then freeze all government pay.


----------



## PanaEng (6 Jan 2009)

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> The RCMP's SRR now has a public campaign to fight the pay roll-backs.
> 
> They have a website, http://www.callforbackup.ca/ that includes an online petition and discussion forum.


RCMP will still get an increase - just not the negotiated 2.5, etc. but only 1.5% - same as the rest of the public service.

If I have to do my part to help gov programs, so be it as long as it is applied equally. To me, some of these people sound like winers - the RCMP is  very well paid as it is. 
One problem is that the pay is negotiated so that is stays within the 3 mayor police orgs in Canada: Toronto, OPP and SQ (not sure on that one); however, they all do the same and when the next one renegotiates it leapfrogs the others and so on - an upward spiralling cycle.

anyway, just my opinion and I may be wrong


----------



## noneck (6 Jan 2009)

This is a personal issue for me, however I don't wish to turn it into a whine. 

When you join the RCMP you are installed with the following values:

Honesty
Integrity
Professionalism
Compassion
Accountability
Responsibility

This pay raise is the second stage of a wage increase negotiated and agreed upon over a year ago with Treasury Board ( A Contract) . When the Government turns around a puts the c*&k to us in this way, it shows that they follow the Principals of Italian leadership "Do as I say, not as I do"! Not only that but our fearless leader failed to stand up for us and showed himself and his true colours as the professional bureaucrat and mandarin that he really is. It shows further that the Government had learned nothing from the Brown or Duxbury report and that the Change Management Team is merely smoke and mirrors. 

We have no right to collective bargaining, we cannot redress this......sound like another organization?  Just wait for it, the CF may be  next. While CBSA gets a 20% raise due to reclassification, Fed Judges gets 17%  and Senators get a massive increase we get a paltry  1.5%.

I know our base pay is a lot more than some folks in the CF...however I don't get PLD to live in the LMD, neither do my troopmates in the GTA or other large centers. This will only serve to make things more difficult for the Force, members will quit and lateral to other Forces, recruits will go elsewhere and the existing members that remain will be worked to the bone. 

However I guarantee that all Senior Fed Government Civil Servants will still get their Senior Executive Performance Bonuses without penalty, including Bill Elliott.

Noneck


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Jan 2009)

I know you guys are too professional but I would have to believe my outfit would be having the second "wildcat" in our history......


----------



## dale622 (6 Jan 2009)

Before cutting back the pay for the ones that carry the brunt of the work for civil protection. Maybe the PM himself could take a 2.5% pay cut. I haven't heard of a story yet where any MP was willing to take a pay cut when times were getting bad.


----------

